# here i go again hmdtct combtail x ct fm



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

I started conditioning these to today the male is hmdtct combtail fullsun I believe correct me if im wrong oh brother here we go lol












and heres the girl hopeing to get some nice cts out of this spawn


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh my God these fish are gorgeoussssssssssss


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I know these fish.  Excited to see what your results are this time Tito!


----------

